# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  أفضل روضة أطفال

## مرة الغالي

بِسْمِ الْلَّهِ الْرَّحْمَنِ الْرَّحِيْمِ ¦§¤~! 
السلام عليكم:

أخواتي أنا إن شاء الله نااااوية أسجل بنتي في الروضة و بحثت في المنتديات عن أفضل الروضات اللي يمدحوهم الناس
و شفت هذي الروضات 
ياليت تفيدوني إيش أفضل الروضات من ذولاء 
1/روضة الحوراء بالمنيرة 
2/روضة الغدير بتركيا
3/روضة الأنوار بتركيا
4/روضة طيور الجنة 
5/روضة براعم بالربيعة 
أو إذا عندكم روضة أفضل 
مع العلم إني ساكنة في سنابس 
يعنو ابغى روضة قريبة لينا أو عندهم موصلات لسنابس 
و ألف شكر لكن 
أتمنى ماتخيبوني   :inlove:

----------


## زهرة الريف

*روضة الطفل السعيد بالربيعة 

روضة دار القران بالمنيرة 

بس هذا الي اعرفهم*

----------


## مرة الغالي

مشكورة أختي زهور الريف على مرورش و ردش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من الي ذكرتيهم  ما عرفت الا براعم
وخوش روضه صراحه  اولاد اختي درسوا فيها 
تعاملهم حلو جدا  وتعليمهم كويس
الطفل السعيد ما عليها كلام
وكمان في سنابس روضة جديدة يمدحوها وفيها مواصلات
روضة لغتي الجميلة  
والله يوفقش ويخلي لش بنتش

----------


## مرة الغالي

مشكورة أختي عفاف الهدى على مرورش وردش 
الله يعطيش العافية
و ان شاء الله ناوية اسجلها في روضة براعم بس كنت متخوفة 
وأنتي طمنتيني

----------

